# 20 Long Vert Construction



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

All right. I've been planning to turn my 20 long into a vert for a trio of vents for about a month now and I am finally into the construction. 

Here is a picture of the eggcrate in place.










Right now, all I have done is the eggcrate, but this following week will be nonstop viv-building. (I'm officially on Spring Break  ) The eggcrate is not set in place. I have to be able to remove it so I can run the tubing for the pool up the back.

Anyways...on the left side you can see some eggcrate leaning against each other and leaning inwards. Those are going to be the frame of a terrace/pool that will trickle over into the pond in the front-left corner. I knew I was going to do a terrace of some sort but was unsure how to go about doing it until I saw JL-Exotics 10-gallon "Office Viv." That helped me finalize my ideas. Props to JL.  

Basically, I will be spraying GS around and in the eggcrate-terrace to make a small pool. A pump will be situated in the front right. I left out a section of eggcrate to make a removable piece that I can lift up if I ever need to access the pump. The tubing will run across the bottom and up the back left to feed the pool which will then drip into the pond. 

Pump and removable section











Tomorrow: I'll begin putting on the GS. Hopefully I can finish creating the background, pool, and pond edge by tomorrow. I will try to take pictures as I go along. While the GS is curing, I'll probably go to Home Depot to get my glass cut and get the supplies needed for the vent. 

Questions: 
1. Do all HD's cut glass? I heard that some places won't even sell it. :evil: 
2. If they do cut glass, what is the average thickness & price? 
3. What thickness should I buy?

I'll keep you all posted. Thanks.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Great start!!
keep posting those pics, I am following this thread to get some ideas for my humble 10 gal vert. 

I also have a 55gal that I will be building later this year, I just want some more experience first. I want that one to have a false bottom and a water feature, so this will be very educational project for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

I told you it should be worth it to wait!  New pics! I just laid down the first layer of Great Stuff! And I didn't even get alot on me! 

Here's a picture of the GS I laid down about 15 minutes ago. Once it tacks over I will stand the tank up and build the pool for the water feature. 










By tomorrow the GS should have cured and I will start putting on the silicone and coco bedding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

All right, I finished layering the GS on the background. The top 2 inches are completely cured now so I have begun carving it. I'm waiting for my coco bedding to dry right now, then I can start siliconing and coco-fibering the background.


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

wow... that looks realy good... but i got a question... how are you going to light that thing?? its 30" deep... are you planning on striplights down the sides or Metal Halide on the top??? TIA
-josh


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, with the false bottom and substrate it's going to be about 22" tall instead of 30. I'm probably gonna use a PC fixture. Haven't bought it yet, but I've looked at a few. 

I ordered some plants from Black Jungle and T&C Terrariums, but I don't think the Black Jungle order will come for a while because they're at American Frog Day. Woe is me.  But my T&C order should be shipped out Monday and they're in FL so I should probably get it Wednesday. I also got a fan from RadioShack (only 5 bucks...sale) and wired it up to a converter. It's completely silent. I'll probably be building the door tomorrow. I went to HD today and they don't cut glass! :evil: I have to cut my own so I bought a piece and if I screw it up, I'll have to buy another.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

just a quick question about your pump. how do you plan on removing it, through the top or out the front, and also where are you situating your water feature,judging by the photo it looks like on the opposite side in the back. have you tested to make sure your pump is strong enough to pump that far and still be able to pump the water high enough to work correctly? you may also want to silicone a piece of acrylic in the front there and make sure it is watertight before you proceed further. nothing sucks more than finishing your vert, turning on a water feature and then having it slowly drip out onto the carpet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll remove the pump through a cut-out section that can be lifted on its own. I can pull it up if I need to, but I hear that pumps rarely clog up so that's just an extra precaution. I've tested the pump in a sink by holding the tube up about 1.5 feet and it worked, so it should work in the tank. If the pump isn't strong enough, I can just attach a stronger one. I'm going to be testing the water feature outside just in case, but I checked all the seams where the frame meets the glass and there looks to be a good seal. I'm thinking about changing the way I hooked up the pump to the tubes. It's not too late, yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay, I decided I'm changing the way I hook up the pump to the airline tubing. Right now I have a airline splitter hooked up to the pump. I took the rig apart and now I have a different plan for them. I'm hooking up a small PVC elbow to the pump output. Then a 1/2" tube will come out the end of the elbow and connect with a drip manifold. I have to go to HD tomorrow to pick up a drip manifold. Does anybody know what their proper name is? Do they make one for 1/2" input with 1/4" outputs? I have 3 airlines ready to get rigged to it, but if they only make the manifolds with 4, I can cap the extra one. Thanks.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Lowes cuts glass just so ya know.

Tank is looking good!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

If I screw up the glass I bought, I'm goin to Lowes, I guess. :?


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I've found that Lowe's charges just as much as a glass shop because they charge you for a whole pane of glass. I think the smallest thing they have is like 2' by 3'. They charge for the whole piece even if you just need a part of it. Glass shops only charge you for what you need so they are still competitive price wise. Also, the glass Lowe's sells is very thin because it's for picture framing, glass shops have thicker stuff. And the most important thing is that Lowe's can't sand the edges so they will be SHARP! The glass shop can make nice smooth, safe edges. Sharp edges can be dangerous especially in a vert where you reach in it a lot. I'd grab a phone book and check a local glass shop, i think you'll be much more satisfied in the long run.

BTW, The tanks lookin good, keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I already bought glass so I gues I'll make do with what I have. If that doesn't work out I'll go to a glass store. 

Update: I have laid down most of the coco fiber and silicone on the GS. This took about 2 hours and I still have to do the pond. That'll be the toughest part, getting the gun and my hands in there. I ran out of latex gloves so I hope I can get some soon so I can continue this grueling work. :wink: Laying down all that silicone and coco fiber is not very fun. It's time consuming, but I like the way I can form the GS however I want it so I'll put up with all the siliconing and fibering. :roll: 

Here's the picture...It looks better in person. I know, I'm missing a bunch of spots but they were mocking me so I skipped them. :evil: 









I should be done by the end of the night...hopefully. If I do finish all of the silicone, tomorrow I'll cut the door and vent and put them on. When the silicone cures, I'll test the water feature.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Finally I have finished the background. All the spots left uncovered will be covered eventually by substrate or gravel. When I have some supervision, I'll cut the glass and attempt to make a door. If I screw this up I gotta go to Lowe's or a glass store to get it cut. I tested the pump with my new manifold system last night and it was having a hard time pushing the water up so I may go for a new pump. I think the one I have now is 75gph. If I do need a new pump that'll set me back a day. :evil: 

Sorry for the blurry pic. Whenever I don't use flash is gets blurry...


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

It's really starting to take shape! Keep the updates coming!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Alright, I cut my glass! Wow that was a nightmare! Next time I'm going to Lowe's or a glass store. The edges are very sharp. Right now I have painter's tape over the edges.

Does anybody have any suggestions on how to keep the edges from cutting me? I was thinking about wrapping it in electric tape but would that just peel off? 

By the end of the night I should have the door completely finished with vent and everything. Hopefully I can have this planted by tomorrow.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Ross,

If you have a Dremel, get some diamond tools to take the edges down. Short of that you can buy some emery paper from the hardware store. Using emery paper takes a long time though. If you use the Dremel, do it out side and use a good respirator. If you use the emery cloth, use it wet. Glass dust is not good for you.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

How did I miss this thread?!?!?

Great job on documenting your build journal. The viv is turning out great..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Okay, kinda bad news. I've decided to turn the pool into a terrace for a large from that I have. It's a really nice N. compacta that is about to flower. I was having problems with the pool in the first place with sealing up holes. I was having major problems with the GS shrinking on me! It was so bad, the foam cured against my eggcrate, then it lifted it up about an inch in the back corner. Where I used to have tight seals, there are now holes I can stick my finger through! I'm still going to have the pond in the front right corner, but the pool will be too much...hassle. Plus, I don't want to risk my frogs drowning each other or fighting. The pool would be too deep for them to fight in. (Not that I'd want them to fight, but if I didn't see them doing it and one got drowned in the deep pool...  ) Sorry if I got your hopes up. :lol: 

Anyways, I'll continue posting my door construction tonight. I'll try to take pics of vent construction because that is vague in other vert-journals. Since I don't have to worry about calibrating pumps and whatnot for the waterfall, my construction should go by alot faster. My plants from Black Jungle were shipped today and they should be here on Friday. I'm not exactly sure what I bought. :? ...can't remember right now, but I'll keep you all posted. 

In the future, I'll set up a tank with a waterfall, but space is so limited in a 20 long vert, and I don't have much time (with frogs possibly coming in a few weeks) so I have to get this up and running ASAP. 

Even without the waterfall, I can't wait to see what my compacta will look like in there. I'm sure my frogs will like laying in it as well.  I hear they're a favorite amongst eggfeeders.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

I finished the construction! Now for the fun part: Planting! I only have a few plants that I could plant right now. Most of them will be coming on Thursday. 

Here's a pic of the front. I know there's tape on the edges. That's for my protection from the very sharp edges. I gotta grind them down, but I may just cover them up. 









Here's a closeup of the vent and fan. The vent is pretty easy to make, just don't assume that the connectors are squares. One side was 3/4" and the other was 5/8" We had to cut it a few times, but it came out nice.










These are the little ledges that will be used as planters. The photo is pretty washed out, but there wasn't enough ambient light soo....here it is.









For the time being, I'm just using a 23w 5500k screw-in CF bulb for the purposes of lighting. It's actually not that bad, just a little hot. I'm going to buy the PC fixture when I get some allowance. Which is this Friday.  I'm gonna put a few plants in right now just to get a feel for it.  If there are any questions regarding the construction, I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I got a question... Could I possibly get in on that allowance?? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL. I gotta get a job, but my mom says to focus on school first. :?

I just finished planting a little. I put in...

2 N. compacta
2 Saxifraga stolonifera (begonia)
1 Fittonia argyroneura (Spelling?)
1 Cryptanthus sp (It's red and pretty) 

No pics right now...my camera is really screwed up. I put in brand new batteries straight from the box, and 5 minutes later..."Please Change the Batteries" :evil: I hope that warranty is still valid....


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Lookin good Ross, it's gonna look great once you get it all planted.

One question though. Is that regular window screen you used for your vent? If so, you may want to get some no-see-um screen or woven steel mesh. Otherwise you'll have fruit flies everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah it's regular fiberglass window screen. I was planning on using mesh like that but I couldn't find any. :evil: Before I get frogs, I'll replace the screen or silicone a piece of mesh over it...kinda ghetto, but it works. :?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

No-See-Um netting. $6 a yard.
http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/store ... &langId=-1


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Also available on ebay for $2.78/yard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's the tank with a few plants in it. I'm waiting on some creeping fig, a jewel orchid, selaginella, and 2 neo. midgets. 









It's a bad photo, but I don't have a decent camera so oh well. I hope my plants come tomorrow. 

Look at that! On that brom! IS that...it is! A plastic epipedobates cainarachi! :lol:


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a suggestion....

I think your viv needs more cowbell.... :lol: 

LOL, I just noticed you sig...


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks good Ross. The compacta is a lot smaller than I had originally thought. 

Is that a tinc in there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Everything needs more cowbell!

No, it's not a tinc...lol.



> Look at that! On that brom! IS that...it is! A plastic epipedobates cainarachi!


I put a plastic e. cainarachi in there. You know to...get used to the sight.  I have a bunch of frogs like that, but I can't find them...


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, Duhhh… I should read the whole post! Glad it’s not a tinc, big frog little footprint and all.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey ross
try running a bead of silicone around the glass and smoothing it down so the it doesn't interfere with the fit. Also you could try plastic report binders that you can get in a pack at office depot or some place like that. They come in all black, you know the kind? clear plastic cover w/ plastic binder?
Great looking project so far!! Keep up the good work, and keep those pics comming.

where is the cowbell quote from? I think I recognize it but I can't remember where.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

more cowbell is from a Saturday Night Live skit from way back. My local radio station plays clips of it almost every day around 5pm and it makes me laugh every time. Christopher Walkins and Will Ferrell are in the skit. very funny stuff!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean by plastic report binders. :? 

The cowbell quote is from Saturday Night Live with Christopher Walken. The skit is called "Don't Fear the Reaper" It's about Blue Oyster Cult producing a song with Bruce Dickinson (Christopher Walken) and during the takes, Will Ferrell is playing a cowbell (really badly) and the other band members can't stand it, but Bruce loves it...you should watch it. :lol: 
You could probably google up a video or check http://www.ifilm.com for it.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is the skit... You may need Quicktime to view it.

Hillarious! :lol: 

http://homepage.mac.com/kellydean/Music ... ter34.html


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I saw the idea in a thread "reconstruction journal or evolution of a 10gal vert" by C'est ma. its in members frogs and viv. she posted some pics. I would post the link but i'm not sure how.  sorry :?


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Joe
Thanks for the link! I remember it now and it is soooo funny! Thanks again for sharing! :lol:


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

No problem... Everyone should laugh at least once a day. Hear that it is good for the heart... :lol: 

I just watched the skit again. Cracked me up.

Ross-sorry to hijack..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

I found the thread, but it doesn't really explain how to use the report binder things. I guess I gotta read all of it...that's alot of reading. :?


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

she has a pic ot the binders. read there. basically they just slide on over the edge. You also find the same thing in poster frames, just a little bigger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, I think I get it. They have a little groove that the glass fits in? Those would probably work. I'll have to go to Staples today and look for them. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Found a manufacturing site that calls them "Sliding Bar Report Covers"

http://www.avery.com/us/Main?action=product.HierarchyList&node=10210885&catalogcode=WEB01

I'd probably have to buy a few to cover the length of the door.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

8) Cool! Glad that helped. My thanks to c'est ma for giving me the idea.
Great job so far! 

Needs more PICS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Actually it might cost less to just get a poster frame, the pieces are longer and sturdier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

A few minutes ago I got a package from T&C Terrariums! My Neoregilia 'Midgets' came in! I was shocked at how small they really are. I knew they wouldn't be used for laying in...I wanted them more for variety in the tank and they look so cool!  









When I plant them, I'll post some more pics!


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I love working with T&C! They are so helpful and their plants are in great shape when they arrive. Plus for me it is not possible to get out to shop for the plants I want(4 small children, no organic growers near by) so I need to be able to trust the plants I'm getting are good quality, I feel I get that from T&C. not to mention I am from FL so I like to support the local guy trying to run his own business rather than the large national chain stores. I always buy from someone I know before I go to the BIG stores. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Squidbillie said:


> A few minutes ago I got a package from T&C Terrariums! My Neoregilia 'Midgets' came in! I was shocked at how small they really are. I knew they wouldn't be used for laying in...I wanted them more for variety in the tank and they look so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good, I got mine from T & C too, very good quality!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

They're arrived in very good shape. I ordered from them because I knew they'd get here fast. They're in Florida also so I might as well support local economy, and a small business like Tadpole said. I know I'll be doing business with them again. 

Khamul, what types of broms are those...specifically the one on the far right. I believe you posted pics of that one flowering, right?

Also, how is that caladium growing? (That is a caladium in there, right?)
I had one that looked exactly like yours in another viv and it grew really fast I had to trim it to keep it from pushing the lid up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok from left to right, I believe I have:

Neoregelia 'Midget', Neoregelia lilliputiana X fireball, Neoregelia lilliputiana X fireball, Neoregelia 'Midget'

I think you are talking about my Syngonium podophyllum. Its actually not a caladium, its very similar in appearance but different somehow, mine has less color. I always thought that the ones you call caladiums were a form of Syngoniums, but I suppose they arent since Caladium sounds like a genus name. I trim it all the time so it doesnt take over my tanks. http://hort.ufl.edu/shrubs/SYNPODA.PDF# ... dophyllum'

It grows for me everywhere! It was the first plant I was allowed to take care of when i was a little kid. Probably cuase I couldnt kill it. I put it in desert conditions, then I had it grow in muddy water, and it just kept going and going. The only thing it will never do indoors is flower.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Ohh, that's the latin name. That sounds about like the plant I grew. It's impossible to kill. I actually planted it in my backyard when I tore down the viv and now there are dozens of them. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

I think those are considered invasive in Florida. You should bring them back inside as they tend to kill by out competing all the other plants. I think I read that in the link I gave you. Also look at my previous post I just revised it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Not good. I'll bring them in tomorrow, and maybe burn them. I always enjoy a good fire.  

No major updates on my viv right now. My plants from Black Jungle should come tomorrow, with the ghost wood following on Friday. 

Hopefully, if all goes according to plan, my viv will be home to a trio of imis before the end of the month.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

It looks good, and I'm amazed every time I see your age! This is expensive stuff you are doing, that must be some allowance you are getting! You talked about other vivs that you have torn down, what did you use to keep? This is your first time with darts, right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

I actually have been running on savings from a job I got last summer. I went to visit relatives in Iowa and I got dragged into detasseling, if anyone knows what that is. That was the most exhausted I've ever been. But I made alot of money, so I guess it was worth it. (But I'm never doing that again.) My other vivariums that I had were usually just for frogs that I'd catch down here. Like green tree frogs and cuban tree frogs :shock: (invasive). I also had some RETFs but I traded those for a bearded dragon. The RETF viv was very similar to the one I'm doing now, but I had no clue what GS was then, so I just used cork panels. The last viv I had was not really a dart viv, but more of one for the local biotope. It housed a ringneck snake that I caught in the backyard. He loooved eating earthworms and the occasional cricket. This is my first time with darts, but I feel confident enough to start with some of the smaller species like vents or imis. I've been researching/planning for them for about 11 mos. :shock: (I had a few setbacks  )Hopefully, I can finish I deal I'm trying to make to pick up a trio of imis.

I'm expecting my order from Black Jungle any time now. It's currently out for delivery, according to UPS' tracking system.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Good luck on delivery! I know its always an impatient time for frog owners to be. But Black Jungle delivers non live stuff pretty quickly and securely. So I bet they will do a good job with live stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

*20 Long Vert Construction...COMPLETED*

I have finished planting! My package got here at about 4pm, then I planted it, and I was gonna post pics, but my internet was down... :? So I went out to Staples and got the "Slide Bar Covers" I put them on and they actually make a very nice seal around the tank. They only had blue though! :evil: They're temporary for now. I just had to get the tape off because it was peeling off. (Even with the vent, the humidity is at 97%.)

WARNING: All pics are very crappy quality.  

Here's a pic of before I planted everything that I ordered.









Here's a pic now with all the plants I ordered. I will still probably order more plants, but for now, I'll enjoy watching it fill in.









Here are the Neoregilia 'Midgets' planted. Yeah it's a crappy pic...so? :lol: 









Here's my Macodes petola. When I took this out, the leaves were dry and it literally looked like there was gold dust on it. I'm probably going to order a few more before the end of the month.  









I'm going to take some before and after photos so everyone can see how it fills in. I finished tis viv in 5 days. I started last Saturday, and officially finished today. Well...I guess it won't be truly finished until I have some frogs hopping around inside. 

I already have plans drawn up for my next viv. I like vert tanks so much more than standard ones because they provide more access to the viv. You can see what you're doing better if you're reaching in, as opposed to reaching down. My next viv will be a 20 high vert with Euro-style ventilation. I will also be using treefern panels instead of GS because I'm planning on putting the background around the whole inside of the tank. The plans are finished, and I know what materials I need...now to find some money. :? Whenever I start that one, I'll try to do an in-depth journal on how to construct the vents and incorporate them with the doors. As far as I know, no one has posted a journal on tanks with vents like that. 

If there are any questions, feel free to ask. I realize I didn't take as many pics or explain as much as I should have. Thanks.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It looks nice! Once it fills in, it'll look even better. Those Macodes are really nice lookin'. I'm gonna have to snag a few when I go back to Tropiflora next weekend. Good job!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

They sell macodes at Tropiflora?!  I showed my mom, now she wants one. Now I have a good reason to get her to take me out there!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They have many many orchids. I'm pretty sure I saw a few when I was there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: 20 Long Vert Construction...COMPLETED*



Squidbillie said:


> I started last Saturday, and officially finished today. Well...I guess it won't be truly finished until I have some frogs hopping around inside.


Well if thats the case, then all my vivs take a few months to be complete, lol. Good job!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Lol I'm monitoring the conditions before I add frogs. My humidity is pretty stable it tops off at about 97% and the lowest it usually gets (w/o me opening it alot) is about 91%. The temps go up from about 71 in the morning to 76.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I finally got my ghost wood from Black Jungle and put it in. Here's a pic.










Okay, now it's finished...


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

It looks great Ross! I'm sure whatever goes in there will love it. When are you getting the frogs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm trying to make a deal with a local that is getting rid of his trio of imitators, but he hasn't responded to any PMs yet. I don't think he's sure whether he's selling them or not yet. He said that he had to sell them because he may move to an apartment, but they may let him keep them so...I'll wait to see if he decides what to do, but if that falls through, I'm looking for a local pickup or imitators.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ross-
check the link you sent me for imitators, I checked it again and he does have pairs available. I must have not seen that one or thought it was a dirrerent notice that I had already seen. anyway, I know it's not local but....  
Good luck!
Jean


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

If he doesn't make up his mind soon, I may have to just buy 1 imitator, wait to find out its sex, and then look for a mate.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Or you could buy a group, sex them out, and sell off the extra if you have to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Ross you are getting imitators now. I thought you were going to get vents. That is to bad your waterfall did not work out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm not sure on the imitators yet. Most likely, if I can't get the trio, I'll get a group of vents, since they are more easily kept in groups.

I actually like it alot better than w/the waterfall. I'm glad I took it out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

*UPDATED!!!!!*

Thought I'd give an update, as I think I'm done w/ the plants for this one. Except for a few broms. There's always room for broms.  

Here it is on March 24.









Here it is now.









I added a few creeping fig cuttings, a syngonium, neo. fireball?, and a tillandsia tenuifolia. The N. midgets have sent out some roots, and so has my unidentified brom. I don't even know what genus it is. It's on the top left. You can actually see some of the roots at the bottom.

My N. compacta should be blooming in a couple of weeks. 
Here's a blurry pic of the bud "packet" (What's the real name for them?)









No frogs yet, no frogs for awhile.


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

The flower stalk on broms is called a scape. The buds that form the flower are scape bracts. I found this info at http://BSI.org They have alot of info about all the parts of the plant. You should find almost everything you want to know about broms there. I also picked up a handy little brom manual when i ordered some midgets and tiger stripes from T&C Terrariums. It was inexpensive and had some valuable basic info on broms. My plants from T&C also arrived in top notch condition and they made sure that they would make the trip eventhough i had to wait a little longer. I will definetly be doing business with them again myself :lol:

Awesome viv!


----------

